

Erasing Dark Energy - hachiya
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/erasing_dark_energy/P1/

======
Udo

      [...] an expanding wave with its epicenter near the Earth could 
      produce the dimming effects the two teams had observed [...]
    

This is not science, it's geocentrism that borders on implicit mysticism. It
not only violates the Copernican principle, it also introduces a needlessly
more complex model into a place where the simpler explanation was doing just
fine without any appropriate justification for doing so.

There is a good reason why we say " _all other things being equal or held
constant_ " until evidence suggests otherwise.

As a model, this shockwave hypothesis draws its only reason for existing from
the apparent willingness or need to put humans at the center of the universe,
with all the consequences it implies. It's baffling that given all we know
today, there are still a lot of supporters for hypotheses putting the Earth at
the center of everything, but for some reason I can't find a single one that
is based on, say, galaxy cluster Abell 2744 being the most important point in
space.

~~~
placebo
Well, it's mentioned that they are working on getting the theory to be
testable and you can't get more scientific than that. The fact that the theory
implies things that many scientists are uncomfortable with does not diminish
anything from the quality of science being done. I don't like it either and
the implications go against my gut feeling, but if they are working on
enabling it to be falsifiable then let's let reality decide once the
experiments can be conducted.

~~~
Udo
I'd certainly be very interested in seeing how this could be made testable. I
have to admit though that " _throw away everything we know about the nature of
the cosmos and start again with the assumption that humans are supernaturally
special_ " is not a great start.

Also, it's from 2009 and I'm not aware of anything having come out of this.

------
rnhmjoj
There is also this theory
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1212.1110v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1212.1110v2.pdf)
which avoids the stratagems used in the ΛCDM model.

~~~
acjohnson55
Pretty fascinating, is there much discourse out there on this?

~~~
rnhmjoj
Not much really but I have found a discussion here:
[http://cosmoquest.org/forum/showthread.php?140129-Dark-
matte...](http://cosmoquest.org/forum/showthread.php?140129-Dark-matter-doesn-
t-exist)

------
lisper
Originally published September 24, 2009

